# 5 procedure surgery/diagnoses with TVH



## davesherrie (Jun 16, 2013)

I could really use some help from you experienced OB/GYN surgery coders on this one.  I have a patient that had a laparoscopic total vaginal hysterectomy, anterior colporrhaphy, monarch sling, cystoscopy, and perineoplasty done at the same surgery.  I have more than 4 diagnoses that need to fit on the HCFA form.  Plus, is the perineoplasty included in one of these surgeries?  I believe that the cystoscopy is not going to be charged for since the Dr. was checking on the bladder after performing the colporrhaphy. What do I do to report all of these?  And what codes and modifiers would you use?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 17, 2013)

If you are filing electronic you should have the ability to list 12 dx codes that is the 5010 transaction capability as revised Jan 1 2012.  The new 1500 form has not yet been implemented so you still only have 4 on the paper form, however the new one will give you 12.  
So the big question is are filing paper or electronic.


----------

